
Autonomous ‘Pandemic Drones’ Can Detect Coughing, Fever and More - andor
https://petapixel.com/2020/03/27/these-autonomous-pandemic-drones-can-detect-coughing-fever-and-more/
======
samizdis
It is to be hoped that people everywhere will physically attack, with stones,
air rifles/pistols, catapults, laser pointers, slings and anything else that
comes to hand if and when such drones intrude; I assume here that for
temperature, heart-rate and similar checks, the drone would necessarily be
within range of hand-thrown or air-powered weapons. Enough is enough.

